
Show HN: Color Picker for iOS and Android developers - sdvz
https://colorsforcoders.com
======
greggman
I don't know what this is supposed to do or how it's useful but it flickers
like crazy on my iPhone6+

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6owWcbPEcbA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6owWcbPEcbA)

It said iOS/Android so I checked it from iOS. The headline on HN says "Color
Picker" but there are 16 million colors, what's special about these 105
colors? How do I pick other colors? There's no readme or about or what's this.
What's the point? Do I give it a list of colors to show a user? Are these 105
colors special?

~~~
sdvz
Thanks for letting me know about the flickering. The point of ColorsForCoders
is to provide a convenient way for iOS and Android developers to select and
integrate colors in their apps. Code for a particular color is copied to the
clipboard when clicked. It is meant to be used on a desktop during iOS/Android
development.

------
bluetwo
Nice but HSLa would be a nice addition. I think we really should encourage the
use of this format now that it is supported.

The ability to shift saturation and brightness without impacting hue is really
useful once it saves your butt a couple times.

~~~
kccqzy
HSL and the likes are based on a simple cylindrical transformation of RGB. I
would argue that we usually want perceptual uniformity, so I recommend
cylindrical versions of CIELAB instead; just replace a* and b* with C* and h*
, where a* = C* cos( h* ) and b* = C* sin( h* ).

------
Razengan
Now that all Apple devices and computers can display DCI-P3 [1][2][3], you
should expand this to support/include colors from that wider color gamut, and
in Extended sRGB and 16-bit formats, especially since the preset examples
start with red. :)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCI-P3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCI-P3)

[2] [https://webkit.org/blog/6682/improving-color-on-the-
web/](https://webkit.org/blog/6682/improving-color-on-the-web/)

[3] [http://www.astramael.com](http://www.astramael.com)

------
blkhp19
There should be a space between an argument label and the parameters being
passed. UIColor(red: 0.5 ... For example.

~~~
sdvz
Thanks. Fixed.

------
endentru
Similar to [https://color.hailpixel.com/](https://color.hailpixel.com/) which
is pretty useful too.

------
marksands07
This is a really good native color picker [http://sipapp.io](http://sipapp.io)

------
aleatorisch
Seems to have no ability to scroll with the keyboard. That would be a major
impediment to me using it.

------
guelo
Is there anything special about that set of colors?

